# Is there any way GH peptides can affect fertility?



## DaBeast25 (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm at an age where I will want to have kids at some point in the next couple years.... 
As far as I can tell GHRPs/GHRHs shouldn't be involved with the endocrine loop related to male sex hormones specifically Testosterone, LH, and FSH but I'm 100% confident.

Since I'm just starting to research these thing's I'm hoping someone with a more in depth background in endocrinology or a least more years or research than me can shed some light on this.

Really appreciate the help...


----------



## The Spaniard (Feb 11, 2014)

No flame with this, but thing this deep should be consulted with a medical professional. Even though some people here may have the experience and knowledge is not the same as having medical consultation. Good luck brother!


----------



## Jeenyus (Feb 11, 2014)

There is no way it will affect your fertility. Peptides induce a NATURAL GH pulse. Unless your peptides are something totally different than you have nothing to worry about. There is no negative feedback look caused by using MOD GRF/GHRPs, essentially they just improve your bodys ability to produce GH. Think of it as a Test booster that actually does what it says.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 11, 2014)

Vince2pink said:


> No flame with this, but thing this deep should be consulted with a medical professional. Even though some people here may have the experience and knowledge is not the same as having medical consultation. Good luck brother!



Completely understand that, not looking for a replacement to a medical consul...just researching the known effects of these compounds


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 11, 2014)

Jeenyus said:


> There is no way it will affect your fertility. Peptides induce a NATURAL GH pulse. Unless your peptides are something totally different than you have nothing to worry about. There is no negative feedback look caused by using MOD GRF/GHRPs, essentially they just improve your bodys ability to produce GH. Think of it as a Test booster that actually does what it says.



That was my assumption, just figured since the pituatary gland is related to both there may be some potential overlap if problems arose.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 11, 2014)

I would think you would be fine man. To be honest I have read specialists say "If you were once fertile, we can make you fertile again 99% of the time." So many drugs out there that help that fertility should really be a non issue to worry about when starting to use gear.


----------

